# clusterfuck



## La Ricaine

Moderator note: Threads on the same word merged. Please note that different translations or equalents are suggested for different contexts.

Je suis désolée, mais il n'y a pas une autre façon de dire certaines choses.

Par exemple, au bureau où je travail, toutes les employées ont des liens familiaux, ou elles sont associées depuis longtemps en tant qu'amies ou collegues.

En anglais, on pourrait caractériser une telle situation comme un "clusterfuck", mais je ne connais pas l'équivalent en français (mais je vais essayer)

Donc moi je dirais "un vrai bordel de famille"... autres suggestions ?

Merci en avance!


----------



## scotty1418

I mentally came up with the same thing.

"Un vrai bordel"


----------



## Lezert

with _bordel _there is a notion of complete disorganization.
I suggest _*smala  *(c'est une vraie smala)_


----------



## La Ricaine

Wow, I've never heard "smala" before... as for the notion of complete disorganization, that is another sense of the word "clusterfuck". Military types use the word all the time to describe a situation where everything is such a mess that you don't know where one thing ends and another begins (Also known as FUBAR)


----------



## Lezert

_smala _includes the notion of family links,  or friends of the family (  = *un clan *)


----------



## Kelly B

I've also heard it used to describe group-think in a meeting, where the team marches together toward certain disaster because nobody is willing or able to disagree with the others. That may have been a misuse, though, I'm not sure.


----------



## CanisRufus

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voici un mot que j'adore... mais je n'arrive pas à trouver son équivalent en français.

Un _clusterfuck_ pourrait être un regroupement de personnes (afollées) qui font la queue... oui mieux un embouteillage "bordelique" sur la route. Il y a a un certain sens de la désorganisation et de la folie. 

En voici un exemple:

(Person calling from cellphone) "Yes, hon, I'm stuck on route 93...I was going fine until I hit exit 20 and it turned into one big clusterfuck."

Et oui avant que je ne l'oublie- ce mot est vulgaire. Je le donnerais deux étoiles ** sur trois sur une échelle de vulgarité.

Merci pour tout votre aide.


----------



## Gil

How about:
chaos bordélique?


----------



## CanisRufus

Oui, j'aime bien... mais est-ce qu'il y a un _nom_ ?

Merci


----------



## Xavier11222

I like the word, too. I named my desk after it, capitalized. 

"Un putain de bordel sans nom" comes to mind. Many variations on "bordel" could do. 
If you want to keep a high profanity factor, it may be best to adapt it to each situation.


----------



## CanisRufus

HA! C'est trop fort! J'adore!


----------



## Gil

CanisRufus said:


> Oui, j'aime bien... mais est-ce qu'il y a un _nom_ ?


S'il y en a un, je ne le connais pas. Et s'il n'y en a pas, quel est le problème?


----------



## CanisRufus

Non, il n'y a pas de problème...je voulais simplement trouver _le mot juste _(s'il y en avait un). Mais en tous cas "bordélique" + d'autres vulgarités me semble parfait 

Merci!


----------



## Quantz

Un joyeux foutoir.


----------



## ID_fX

Pardonnez-moi l'expression... une accumulation de merdes  (au pluriel car il nous en arrive plusieurs)


----------



## xtrasystole

CanisRufus said:


> (Person calling from cellphone) "Yes, hon, I'm stuck on route 93...I was going fine until I hit exit 20 and it turned into one big clusterfuck."


_"[...] c'est devenu *un bordel pas possible* !"_


----------



## Gwan

Bordel(ique) is not as rude as clusterfuck, is it? I use bordel all the time (not at work or anything like that, but to friends).


----------



## ID_fX

Il m'est arrivé "tout un tas de conneries" aujourd'hui...


----------



## Qiou

"Un sacré merdier" maybe?


----------



## ID_fX

Qiou said:


> "Un sacré merdier" maybe?


 ça ne traduit pas vraiment une accumulation de problèmes, quoique.. c'est assez délicat ce mot car ça peut aussi traduire un foutoir/un bordel, et là on change de sujet..


----------



## enireht

fiasco (pas vulgaire), putain de bordel (plutôt très vulgaire), ......
But this word has some military origins ?


----------



## SteveRusso

"un bordel sans nom", "un merdier pas possible", "un tas d'emmerdes", et si l'on veut se rapprocher de la signification originale (clustered mess), "de la merde en grappe".


----------



## SteveRusso

enireht said:


> fiasco (pas vulgaire), putain de bordel (plutôt très vulgaire), ......
> But this word has some military origins ?



According to the Urban Dictionary, yes: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=clusterfuck


----------



## ID_fX

ID_fX said:


> ça ne traduit pas vraiment une accumulation de problèmes, quoique.. c'est assez délicat ce mot car ça peut aussi traduire un foutoir/un bordel, et là on change de sujet..


 
non en fait c'est bon


----------



## chambers

CanisRufus said:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Voici un mot que j'adore... mais je n'arrive pas à trouver son équivalent en français.
> 
> Un _clusterfuck_ pourrait être un regroupement de personnes (afollées) qui font la queue... oui mieux un embouteillage "bordelique" sur la route. Il y a a un certain sens de la désorganisation et de la folie.
> 
> En voici un exemple:
> 
> (Person calling from cellphone) "Yes, hon, I'm stuck on route 93...I was going fine until I hit exit 20 and it turned into one big clusterfuck."
> 
> Et oui avant que je ne l'oublie- ce mot est vulgaire. Je le donnerais deux étoiles ** sur trois sur une échelle de vulgarité.
> 
> Merci pour tout votre aide.


 My translation for this word would be : " un merdier" and in some cases I think I woud use the expression : "partir en couille".


----------



## MeryllB

CanisRufus said:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Voici un mot que j'adore... mais je n'arrive pas à trouver son équivalent en français.
> 
> Un _clusterfuck_ pourrait être un regroupement de personnes (afollées) qui font la queue... oui mieux un embouteillage "bordelique" sur la route. Il y a a un certain sens de la désorganisation et de la folie.
> 
> En voici un exemple:
> 
> (Person calling from cellphone) "Yes, hon, I'm stuck on route 93...I was going fine until I hit exit 20 and it turned into one big clusterfuck."
> 
> Et oui avant que je ne l'oublie- ce mot est vulgaire. Je le donnerais deux étoiles ** sur trois sur une échelle de vulgarité.
> 
> Merci pour tout votre aide.




Hello to all

I was looking up this word and came across this thread.
I agree with the above example, there is a notion of group, a physical clogging in the word “cluster” that is hard to render in French.
You could say “un paquet de merde” but then the disorganized aspect is played down.
Or “un vrai sac de noeuds” but then the vulgarity of the expression is not rendered.
Personally I like the expression “C’est la chienlit” but the notion of “cluster” is left out.
Tricky, tricky one…


----------



## Budd

WR gives "ramassis de conneries" (just above the links to the forums) for clusterfuck which I find a bit tepid. Bordel with something else seems good because it applies a large number of people or objects involved, i.e.,  a cluster, though an unspecified quantity, needs mass, thus "a cluster of grapes," (une grappe). I looked up the word because I was trying to explain it to a French couple (while severely jet-lagged) and got the idea across; I'm pretty sure bordel was in there somewhere, alslo foiré. What's really lovely about clusterfuck is the assonance which I find musical.

[...]


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I've just read a thread about "shitshow", posted today, and got to wondering: is there an equivalent word or phrase in French for 'clusterfuck'? It's like "shitshow", but even more deprecatory (and vulgar). You won't find it in _The New York Times_ - I don't know if they printed "shithole" in full - but you would in publications like _Rolling Stone _or _Mother Jones_, especially in direct quotes.


----------



## Garoubet

It depends on the context, but I'd say a good equivalent would be "bordel"


----------



## SwissPete

*Reverso* donne _merdier_.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Merci tous les 2!...but 'bordel' doesn't seem quite..._earthy_ enough. 'Merdier' seems closer to me.


----------



## robzuck

I may be wrong, but I believe that 'clusterfuck' was originally an expression that evolved in the military - an exercise gone terribly wrong, with injuries - a 'shitshow' is less violent - too many people at a party, or at a public event could be characterized as a 'shitshow' - now, what that would be in French is above my pay grade


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

First 'snafu' ('situation normal - all fucked up') and then 'fubar' ('fucked up beyond all recognition') started in the miitary too before passing into general English as acronyms. Politely, 'fucked' is replaced by 'fouled'. A clusterfuck is a situation of disorganization and confusion in which no one seems to know their role and everyone is acting at cross-purposes from which disaster results, often the exact opposite of what was supposed to happen. It is a term of vehement condemnation as well as (extreme) vulgarity.


----------

